# draw length and weight



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There have been a lot of threads asking for advice on what draw weight to use. Here's a little twist on the topic, not asking for advice, but rather what type of bow do you shoot, what is your draw length, and what is your draw weight?

For me:

bow type: compound
draw length: 27"
draw weight: 47 pounds


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

compound, 29", 70 lbs.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Compound, 32", 70 lbs.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Compound, 31", 65 lbs.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Compound, 28", 58 lbs.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Compound, 30", 70lbs.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

compound, 26", 50lbs


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Compound 29" 65lbs


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Compound
30.5"
68lbs


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Compound, 26.5", 43 lbs


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Compound 
29.5 DL
65 lb DW


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A 60" longbow, 28" draw @ 63lbs.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

twinkielk15 said:


> Compound, 32", 70 lbs.


32" @70#? God lord dude, how big a boy are you Twinkielk? Salute!!


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

64" takedown recurve 
31' draw @ 53 lbs


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Compound 29", 72 lbs


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

compound
31''
71 lbs


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Compound, 30", 72 lbs


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Compound 30.5
70 lbs


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Compound and Recurve

Draw length=31"

Compound=70 lbs Recurve=55 lbs


----------



## BuckSlayer (Aug 6, 2014)

Compound, 27", 65 lbs


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

bow type: compound
draw length: 27.75"
draw weight: 64 pounds


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

Compound, 26.5", 69 lbs


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

compound 
28"
~58 pounds


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I shoot a compound at 70# and 30"

My recurve is a 45# 62" and I draw about 31" so my actual poundage is about 52#.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Compound
28" 
62 pounds


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

compound 
27"
70 pounds


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

deer and elk compound 62# @ 28.5"

antelope compound 70# @ 28.5"

deer recurve 48# @ 29"

small game recurve 38# @ 29"


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I shoot a compound
30.5 Draw length 
72#


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Seems like 50-60lbs used to be the norm but every one here is pushing 70lbs. Any theories on why?


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Compound 

Draw length: 28
Poundage: 65


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Drsx,

Just a guess, but I think it's because most modern compounds have a smoother draw cycle and are thus a little easier to pull back. After switching from my first bow (really old pse) to one of the newer bows it felt like I could pull more poundage a little easier. 

That could be it or maybe we just don't want to be made fun of because we're pulling lower draw weights. My first bow was at 50 lbs and it killed deer and hogs just fine. It's definitely not necessary to pull 70.


----------



## RMR-Steven (Dec 1, 2014)

Compound, 26.5'', 65 lbs


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Bowhunter50 said:


> Drsx,
> 
> Just a guess, but I think it's because most modern compounds have a smoother draw cycle and are thus a little easier to pull back. After switching from my first bow (really old pse) to one of the newer bows it felt like I could pull more poundage a little easier.
> 
> That could be it or maybe we just don't want to be made fun of because we're pulling lower draw weights. My first bow was at 50 lbs and it killed deer and hogs just fine. It's definitely not necessary to pull 70.


Seems like a lot of people like the idea of the additional force in case you but bone, you can still possibly pass through.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah that's another good point. I bet a flatter trajectory is another one. So small yardage estimation errors won't be a big problem.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have another theory to add on top of the easier drawing bows.

I spend a lot of time around many different archers. A good portion of them are over bowed. They are pulling more weight than they can comfortably handle. Be it for energy, to be cool, or trajectory, its still not helping the overall effort of becoming a better shooter. Rarely do you hear of guys lowering poundage to help achieve better arrow flight.

Even more prevalent, is people shooting a draw that is too long for them.
Rant over-


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

blazingsaddle said:


> I have another theory to add on top of the easier drawing bows.
> 
> I spend a lot of time around many different archers. A good portion of them are over bowed. They are pulling more weight than they can comfortably handle. Be it for energy, to be cool, or trajectory, its still not helping the overall effort of becoming a better shooter. Rarely do you hear of guys lowering poundage to help achieve better arrow flight.
> 
> ...


Good point. Why the longer draws?


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

drsx said:


> Good point. Why the longer draws?


Draw Weight - Height of the Power stroke

The primary method for increasing the amount of stored energy during the power stroke is to shoot a bow with a higher maximum draw weight. All other things being equal, a 70# bow will store more energy and shoot faster than a 60# bow. However, this is a complicated issue you should consider carefully when selecting your new compound bow. The maximum draw weight of the bow is typically determined by the stiffness of the bow's limbs. Compound bows come in a variety of maximum draw weights, but the most common are the 50-60# and 60-70# versions. Although you may purchase a bow with 70# limbs, you can generally adjust the draw weight 1-10# down from the maximum weight. So a 70# bow could actually be adjusted for 61#, 64#, 67#, or any draw weight within the allowable range. However, it should be noted that a 70# bow, turned down to 60#, will not perform as well as the same bow in a 60# version operating at its maximum draw weight. Bows are generally more efficient at or near their maximum draw weight.
Your own "perfect draw length" is the draw length setting at which you are the most comfortable and the most accurate. There is no right and wrong, no absolutes. But it is unlikely that a 5'10" guy will be successful with a 30" draw length, and similarly unlikely that a 6'3" guy will shoot well with a 28" draw length.......not impossible - just unlikely. For some, a "perfect draw length" may be ultimately determined by feel (and some trial and error) rather than by calculation. However, we still recommend a common-sense approach here. If you're new to the sport, you'll have better luck if you just play the averages and choose an initial draw length that's similar to others of your same size and stature (reference the chart from the previous page). Fortunately, on most bows, making a minor draw length change is pretty simple. So it's not quite a life or death decision to start. However, as you become more immersed in the sport and begin to "fine-tune" your game, you may wish to experiment a little with your draw length.

Why Draw Length Matters More Draw Length = More Power.

The longer your draw length, the longer your bow's power-stroke will be - and the faster your bow will shoot. As a general rule, 1" of draw length is worth about 10 fps of arrow velocity. Bows are predominantly IBO Speed rated at 30" draw length. So if your particular bow has an IBO speed of 300 fps, and you intend to shoot the bow at 27" draw length - you should expect an approximate 30 fps loss in speed. This is one of the reasons that so many archers choose inappropriately long draw lengths. So with regards to generating hot arrow speeds, tall shooters do have an advantage. However, shorter guys might feel better to know that short-draw archers do have a few advantages over taller shooters in other areas.

sorry so long.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

drsx said:


> Seems like 50-60lbs used to be the norm but every one here is pushing 70lbs. Any theories on why?


Yes because I am 6'2" tall with huge arm span and that is where I taped out at.... 70 pound is comfortable to me and I do alot of working out to make sure that I am in shape for pulling my bow back with the least amount of movement or effort in the field. No one says you have to pull 70 pounds to be a good archer, but for me that is where I am at. The other advantage of shooting 70 pounds for me is that when practicing longer distances (80,90,100+ yards) the arrow doesnt have a huge arch.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

RSB_924, thanks I loved the post and info made total sense, pretty cool stuff. Where is the reference chart you mentioned? Would be cool to see.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

i appollogize i totaly for got to add the chart.
Here are some general guidelines for choosing an appropriate draw weight. Of course, each individual is different. You should apply your common sense here and interpret this chart with due respect to your own age, general physical condition, and Body Mass Index (BMI). If you are new to the sport

(body weight) (bow weight)
Very Small Child (55-70 lbs.) 10-15 lbs.
Small Child (100-130 lbs.) 25-35 lbs.
Small Frame Women (100-130 lbs.) 25-35 lbs.
Medium Frame Women (130-160 lbs) 30-40 lbs.
Athletic Older Child (Boys 130-150 lbs.) 40-50 lbs.
Small Frame Men (120-150 lbs.) 45-55 lbs.
Large Frame Women (160+ lbs.) 45-55 lbs.
Medium Frame Men (150-180 lbs.) 55-65 lbs.
Large Frame Men (180+ lbs.) 65-75 lbs.

SPECIAL NOTE: and to also take into consideration that, All bows are NOT created equal regarding draw weights. High-performance compound bows with hard-cams and high IBO speeds will "feel" as if they are heavier, since the bow's powercurve is more aggressive (ramping to peak weight more quickly and letting-off later). Bows with round-wheels or soft-draw cams will similarly "feel" a little lighter, as the bow's powercurve is smoother and more gradual.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

FYI, sorry for hijacking, but I think it fits in with the discussion here.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

My draw weight is pretty low, but need to be able to draw in any weird body position or funny angle etc with minimal movement. I think this is overlooked by quite a few archers. In real hunting situations, especially from the ground, you can't have a big arduous pull or the animal will see you.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Compound 27" draw at 60lbs. I fit in the old man catagory FWIW:mrgreen:


----------

